# A Plea From a New Father: Our Cat Needs a Home



## skeniver (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi,

This is my first post and I'm in need of some help...

I've recently become a father and as pets have been a major part of my life, it's important to me that my little man grows up with a similar love of animals (a respect for them at the very least). And that has faced my wife and I with the toughest choice we've ever had to make with regard to one of our two cats.

We've had her for about seven years and while she is a very intelligent and loving cat, she has always had a jealous and frantic side to her. Initially, this was taken out on my wife - nothing serious, a hiss or a swipe with the paw - but when we got our second cat, as a kitten, the focus of her anger shifted to him. And very unpleasantly so; which over the two years of his life is beginning to change his LOVELY personality. While her nasty side has always created an air of tension in the house, it's never been questioned. Until now…

She hasn't EVER gone for our four month old, but we can't relax around her as we just don't know what she will do. In particular, she doesn't like him crying and has only been able to take this out on us, because we're either carrying him or because we lock her out of a room that he's sleeping in.

We've tried sprays, plugins, new litter trays, separate feeding areas, and anything else we can think of, but it's had zero effect on calming her down. Shortly before the baby arrived, we began talking about how we would handle her behaviour post-birth and decided that we should wait and see how she reacts before we made any serious decisions.

The atmosphere around the house has not improved any when she's around and after many long talks, we've decided that we would like to rehome her. This is not a decision we've made lightly, but we want our son to enjoy his pets and with her around we can't provide the relaxed attitude required for that, with her around.

At this point I feel that I need to talk about her a little. Since I was little there has hardly been a time when we've had any less than two/three cats and dogs at any given time; and I've never known a more intelligent and communicative cat than her. If you provide her with a lap and scratch her face - at her pace - she is one of the most affectionate cats too. I've always spent a lot of time talking with her and she can understand many, many "commands" (cats don't do anything on command, but she can understand when you're going to be closing the door of the room she's in; or when she has done enough begging for the chicken I'm cutting and should leave the kitchen). She loves spending her days sleeping in the sunny spots around the house or on the bits of the floor where the hot water pipes go under; she likes going outside, sometimes; and loves attention. I have no doubt that in the correct environment, she will be the most lovely pet to have. Ideally that would be in a slow paced home, with no other pets, with a loving lap and a warm bed (preferably yours). She is chipped, vaccinated, spayed and in an otherwise healthy condition.

She is on the re-homing list with our local Cats Protection, but is a low priority due to her age. We also can't bring ourselves to take her to a shelter, because she doesn't deserve to be locked in a small (although comfortable) cage and will also be overlooked because of her age. So I would like to try and find a home for her myself, and am very hopeful that someone has the kind of home that would benefit from having her and be a benefit to her.

If anyone who reads this can help us out themselves or knows someone that can, please get in touch with me! Note that I'm not going to just hand her over to the first person who will collect her; I would like you to come over and meet her, which will allow give us some time to know that you will be right for her, and that she will be right for you.

EDIT: Her name is Callie (but will respond to "Madam", "Deedle", "Monkey", "Noodle", etc.) and she is located in Canterbury, UK.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Skeniver that is a very touching post and I feel your anguish at this situation.
can I suggest that you tell us her name, show us some pictures and also tell people which area of the country you are in as all these details will be helpful.
I would also suggest that you post on www.pets4homes.co.uk and even local Gumtree so that you can reach the widest audience. As long as you screen potential new owners then these sites can be very useful.
You might also want to approach your vet and see if they know of any suitable adult only homes, perhaps one where a cat has recently been lost.
Good luck and please keep us posted


----------

